# Age really matters in marriage



## AbhiRam (Jan 20, 2018)

Do any girl marriage the guy who is 8 to 10 years elder than her?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm 50, and I'll date up to 60.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've seen it often and the marriages seem good.

I'm 47 and my wife is 58. We have been together over 26 years and she is my only marriage.

It is just like any other marriage. Takes work, communication and honesty with a healthy dose of love.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm 8 years older. It makes no difference, really, other than complicating some aspects of retirement planning.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think it makes more of an obstacle for younger adults. I mean, there is much more of an experience and emotional maturity skew when talking 20+30, vs 40+50 yo's..


----------

